# Inhalt einer divbox per Link ändern



## anevay (8. Sep 2016)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich möchte den inhalt einer divbox per link ändern, habe dies bereits mit java verwirklichen wollen, jedoch scheint es nicht wirklich zu klappen!

Kann mir jemand erklären wo hier der Fehler liegt?

Link zur Seite : www.apenimon.org

Quellcode:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>

<html lang="en" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
    <meta charset="utf-8" />
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
    <meta charset="utf-8" />
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="layout.css">
    <title></title>
</head>
<body>

    <script type="text/javascript">

var xmlHttpObject = false;

if (typeof XMLHttpRequest != 'undefined')
{
    xmlHttpObject = new XMLHttpRequest();
}
if (!xmlHttpObject)
{
    try
    {
        xmlHttpObject = new ActiveXObject("Msxml2.XMLHTTP");
    }
    catch(e)
    {
        try
        {
            xmlHttpObject = new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
        }
        catch(e)
        {
            xmlHttpObject = null;
        }
    }
}

{
    xmlHttpObject.open('get','hallo.txt');
    xmlHttpObject.onreadystatechange = handleContent;
    xmlHttpObject.send(null);
    return false;
}

function handleContent()
{
    if (xmlHttpObject.readyState == 4)
    {
        document.getElementById('main').innerHTML = xmlHttpObject.responseText;
    }
}
    </script>

    <div id="container">

        <div id="main">
            <h1>Mockup Design 0.1</h1>

        </div>

        <div id="sidebar">
            <div id="button1">
                <a data-site="Startseite" href="">Startseite</a>
            </div>

            <div id="button2">
                <a data-site="AIYANA" href="" onclick="loadContent();">AIYANA</a>
            </div>

            <div id="button3">
                <a data-site="ANEVAY" href="">ANEVAY</a>
            </div>

            <div id="button4">
                <a data-site="Partner" href="">Partner</a>
            </div>

            <div id="button5">
                <a data-site="Unternehmen" href="">Unternehmen</a>
            </div>

            <div id="button6">
                <a data-site="Community" href="">Community</a>
            </div>

            <div id="button7">
                <a data-site="Registrieren" href="">Registrieren</a>
            </div>

            <div id="button8">
                <a data-site="Login" href="">Login</a>
            </div>

        </div>
    </div>

    <footer><a>Stand:07.09.2016</a></footer>


</body>

</html>
```


----------



## stg (8. Sep 2016)

Da bist du hier falsch. Java ist nicht JavaScript.

Ungeachtet dessen: "scheint nicht wirklich zu klappen" ist nun wirklich keine aussagekräftige Fehlerbeschreibung. Wenn du dir Hilfe erhoffst, dann muss da schon etwas mehr kommen.


----------



## Thallius (8. Sep 2016)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was genau das Ergebnis deiner versuche sein soll aber ActiveX benutzt man seit  Jahrhunderten nicht mehr. Ich nehme an das eigentlich Endergebnis (von dem ich wie gesagt nicht weiß wie es aussehen soll) lässt sich auch sehrvleicht mit herkömmlichen JavaScript und HTML lösen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## anevay (8. Sep 2016)

danke für die Info, hab das aus einem Forum aufgeschnappt, was wäre die alternative bzw. wie löse ich es über java script?


----------



## Thallius (8. Sep 2016)

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal du willst, dass durch klicken auf einen der Texte im rechten Teil deiner Seite, die jeweils zugehörige Seite im linken Teil angezeigt wird?


----------



## anevay (8. Sep 2016)

Gut erkannt, habe das ganze bis jetzt über iframe gelöst!

www.apenimon.org

an sich ist diese Lösung die einfachste


----------



## Thallius (8. Sep 2016)

Hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen obwohl auch Frames schon lange nicht mehr im professionellen Bereich eingesetzt werden.

Heutzutage werden die Inhalte dynamisch mit Ajax und PHP nachgeladen aber ich denke bis du dich da eingearbeitet hast vergehen ein paar Monate.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mrBrown (8. Sep 2016)

Naja, Monate würd ich jetzt nicht sagen...
Ein kleines bisschen jQuery und uU noch ein kleines bisschen am Server anpassen, damit nur der relevante Content erzeugt wird

Unter api.jquery.com/jquery.ajax/ gibts schon fertige Codeschnipsel, die genau das machen was du willst,  ansonsten mal google zu Ajax befragen, da dürfe es einige Beispiele geben..


----------

